# s'élever / s'améliorer



## itka

Une question franco-française suite à une discussion non-résolue entre plusieurs personnes de langue maternelle française.

Quel verbe emploieriez-vous :

_mon niveau d'allemand *s'élève*_
 ou bien _mon niveau d'allemand *s'améliore*
_
Je n'ai rien trouvé de définitif dans les dictionnaires. J'ai bien sûr mon idée, mais quelle est la vôtre ? N'hésitez pas à répondre même dans plusieurs jours, toutes les réponses m'intéressent


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour itka,

Je dirais que mon niveau s'améliore, par contre il pourrait baisser.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je dirais qu'il augmente. 
 (mais pas celui d'allemand...!)


----------



## itka

Le mien non plus, Karine ! Mais tu ne nous facilites pas les choses ! Voilà un troisième verbe en concurrence. Sans compter que le niveau peut baisser bien sûr... Merci en tous cas.

Continuez à donner votre avis, s'il vous plaît !

Ne cherchez pas celui de Google, je vous le donne : 106 pour s'améliore, 434 pour s'élève (870 pour augmente, 33 800 pour monte).. mais je vous demande votre choix car, par définition, vous êtes des gens plus intéressés par la langue que le commun des mortels. Est-ce que ces expressions vous semblent également correctes ?


----------



## Grop

S'améliore me semble un très bon choix. Je ne sais pas si les autres sont acceptables, mais il en suffit d'un seul, pas vrai?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Un niveau ne peut pas faire grand chose à part bouger vers le haut ou vers le bas. Non ? C'est quoi un niveau qui s'améliore ? Il devient plus gentil ? Plus beau ?  M'est avis qu'il augmente simplement...
Je dis ça, mais je m'entends tout à faire dire aussi que mon niveau s'améliore.  (mais toujours pas en allemand !)


----------



## Grop

Certes, mais s'il augmente, c'est un mieux (je suppose qu'apprendre des langues étrangères c'est bien), donc il s'améliore 

Par conséquent je prétends que si on peut dire augmente, on peut dire aussi s'améliore.

L'inverse n'est pas certain.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Grop said:


> Certes, mais s'il augmente, c'est un mieux (je suppose qu'apprendre des langues étrangères c'est bien), donc il s'améliore
> 
> Par conséquent je prétends que si on peut dire augmente, on peut dire aussi s'améliore.
> 
> L'inverse n'est pas certain.


Oui, mais s'améliorer ne veut-il pas dire littéralement "rendre meilleur" (changer en mieux) ? Un niveau peut-il être meilleur, c'était ça ma question.
Moi même je peux devenir meilleure. Mon allemand anglais (ma maîtrise de l'anglais) peut devenir meilleur. Mais mon niveau ? J'ai des doutes. (mais je ne doute pas que l'on puisse dire les deux : améliorer et augmenter !)
Mais un savant passera bien par là pour nous dire la vérité.


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui, mais s'améliorer ne veut-il pas dire littéralement "rendre meilleur" (changer en mieux) ? Un niveau peut-il être meilleur, c'était ça ma question.


Pourtant, je dirais que tu as un *meilleur* niveau que moi en espagnol (par exemple)... Et pas "un niveau plus grand" (ou "plus élevé").

Bref, je suis de ceux que "mon niveau s'améliore" ne choque pas ! 
(Par contre, avec "mon niveau augmente", j'ai l'impression qu'on parle de l'ingestion de liquides  )


----------



## Phebusion

Je dirais pour ma part que "le niveau augmente". Je pense qu'il est plus logique de dire d'un niveau qu'il est "élevé" plutôt qu'il est "bon", car un niveau élevé n'est pas forcément bon en soi.
Dans le contexte évoqué, néanmoins, celui d'un niveau scolaire, les deux se confondent parfaitement et l'usage penche plutôt en faveur d'un niveau qui s'améliore.

Avec "s'élever", le problème est qu'on peut attendre un complément d'objet indirect : "il s'élève à trois sur telle échelle", ce qui modifie complètement le sens du verbe et lui donne un aspect statique qui équavaudra à "s'établir à".


----------



## tie-break

Personne n'a mentionné le verbe "accroître", qu'en dites-vous? 
Il m'est venu à l'esprit en lisant "augmenter", assez proche de lui comme synonyme.
De toute façon je suis pour s'améliorer.


----------



## geve

Phebusion said:


> Dans le contexte évoqué, _[...]_ l'usage penche plutôt en faveur d'un niveau qui s'améliore.


Qu'il soit bien entendu que je n'ai répondu que dans cette optique. Bien sûr je dirais "le niveau d'eau augmente" et pas "le niveau d'eau s'améliore" !! (enfin ça dépend, dans un contexte de sécheresse peut-être...)


Phebusion said:


> Je pense qu'il est plus logique de dire d'un niveau qu'il est "élevé" plutôt qu'il est "bon", car un niveau élevé n'est pas forcément bon en soi.


Mais dans le cas des langues, il me semblait qu'il était courant de dire "il a un *bon* niveau". Non ?


tie-break said:


> Personne n'a mentionné le verb "accroître", qu'en dites-vous?
> Il m'est venu à l'esprit en lisant "augmenter", assez proche de lui comme synonyme.
> De toute façon je suis pour s'améliorer.


ça ne me paraît pas très naturel - ceci dit, j'ai l'impression que je n'utilise jamais le verbe accroître... Honte sur moi pour cet ostracisme injustifié !


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi je dis que je suis *meilleure* en allemand qu'avant, donc mon niveau s'est *amélioré*. Le niveau *augmente*, ça me fait penser au _niveau de la mer_, ou à la rigueur au _niveau intellectuel des questions d'un jeu _(ça vole pas haut), mais pas au _niveau de maîtrise d'une langue_, je ne sais pas pourquoi.
Par contre je dirais que mon niveau d'allemand a *baissé*, comme celui de la mer...
++
Cal


----------



## geve

Calamitintin said:


> Par contre je dirais que mon niveau d'allemand a *baissé*, comme celui de la mer...


Bizarrement, je peux penser à beaucoup plus de verbes que j'utiliserais dans la situation négative... Mon niveau décline, dégringole, se détériore, se dégrade, périclite, est en chute libre, ... !


----------



## Calamitintin

C'est du pessimisme  Les verbes que tu énonces ne me viendraient pas à l'idée (même s'ils ne me choqueraient pas) 
++
Cal


----------



## Phebusion

geve said:


> Qu'il soit bien entendu que je n'ai répondu que dans cette optique. Bien sûr je dirais "le niveau d'eau augmente" et pas "le niveau d'eau s'améliore" !! (enfin ça dépend, dans un contexte de sécheresse peut-être...)
> Mais dans le cas des langues, il me semblait qu'il était courant de dire "il a un *bon* niveau". Non ?



A vrai dire, mon post ne visait pas à objecter quoi que ce soit à ce que tu disais. C'était mon point de vue totalement détaché sur la question posée au départ.

Cela dit, dans un contexte différent, un "bon niveau" et un "niveau élevé" ne coïncident pas forcément. Dit-on du niveau d'illétrisme d'un pays qu'il est bon parce qu'il est élevé ?

En définitive, je crois quand même que le niveau augmente.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Geve said:
			
		

> Bref, je suis de ceux que "mon niveau s'améliore" ne choque pas !


Ah mais moi non plus ça ne me choque pas !  
C'est d'ailleurs une phrase que j'ai dû déjà prononcer, et justement pour les langues, comme par hasard. (cf. post #6)
Une amélioration me semble plus subjective qu'une augmentation, qui elle, doit pouvoir se mesurer. Mais pour les langues, les méthodes d'évaluation sont souvent contestables, et au moins sujettes à interprétation... il est donc difficile d'obtenir une mesure fiable. 
Et effectivement, tu soulèves aussi un point intéressant : pour dire que quelque chose s'améliore (fut-ce un niveau !), il faut un point de comparaison. Donc, dire "mon (niveau d') anglais s'est amélioré _par rapport à (celui de) l'an dernier_"_,_ par exemple, me semblerait plus logique.
 (oui, en fait, je préfère ne pas dire niveau !  )


----------



## Gévy

Salut Karine,

Si tu dis "mon anglais s'est amélioré" (on ne parle pas du mien précisément ), c'est clair qu'avant il n'était pas si bon. Tu crois vraiment qu'il est utile de préciser para rapport à quand? Je pense que d'une façon générale on sous-entend la référence: par rapport à l'année dernière, ou depuis mon voyage en Angleterre, ou depuis que je sors avec un petit anglais mignon comme tout... 

En général il y a un contexte (veuillez mettre toujours le contexte, s'il vous plaît  ) qui fait que ça devient complètement inutile d'en dire plus. Non?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gévy said:


> En général il y a un contexte (veuillez mettre toujours le contexte, s'il vous plaît  ) qui fait que ça devient complètement inutile d'en dire plus. Non?


Oui, oui, comment ne pas être d'accord avec la nécessité d'un contexte ? 
Je trouve aussi que _niveau _est inutile, mais c'est personnel. 
(allez, ok, j'arrête donc de penser tout haut ! )


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Mon niveau d'allemand s'élève* ne me choque pas du tout.

Par contre, je pourrais dire:

*Mon allemand s'améliore*


----------



## itka

Merci à tous ceux qui ont donné leur avis !
En fait il s'agissait d'une version où un prof a enlevé 2 points parce que l'étudiant avait écrit : "s'améliore" et il lui a corrigé sa phrase par "s'élève"...
Je constate qu'au moins l'incertitude règne et que ça peut se discuter !
Si quelqu'un a une autre idée, n'hésitez pas à la donner. Je continue de suivre le post.


----------



## tie-break

itka said:


> Si quelqu'un a une autre idée, n'hésitez pas à la donner. Je continue de suivre le post.


 
PROGRESSER

Mon (niveau d') anglais a beaucoup progressé par rapport à il y a un an.


----------



## jester.

Moi aussi, j'aimerais donner mon avis à cette question intéressante, mais n'oubliez pas que je ne suis pas un locuteur natif.

Spontanément, j'aurais dit que l'on peut également dire "Mon niveau s'élève" comme "Mon niveau s'améliore".

Mais vous avez raison en disant qu'un niveau ne peut pas vraiment s'élever mais seulement bouger vers le haut ou bien vers le bas.

Cependant, j'aimerais constater qu'un niveau peut être bon ou mouvais. Dans ce fil-ci, il y a déjà eu des gens qui ont écrit "Mon niveau de XX est meilleur que le tien." ou quelque chose comme ça.

Donc, j'accepterais également s'élever et s'améliorer.

Mais il y a aussi eu d'autres propositions : augmenter, baisser, progresser et le "beau"  verbe accroître.

Bon, comme j'accepte s'élever, j'accepte aussi augmenter et baisser. Cela me paraît assez logique.

Mais je dois dire que j'ai un petit problème avec le verbe progresser. Pour moi, progresser signifie plutôt quelque chose comme avancer.
Si je m'imagine une image d'un niveau qui va vers le haut et vers le bas, je m'imagine qu'il reste à la même altitude si je décris son comportement avec le verbe "progresser".

Finalement, j'aimerais ajouter que j'accepterais le verbe accroître, mais je ne l'accepterais que dans des contexts assez formels. Cependant, ce verbe est une solution qui me plaît, mais je ne peux pas vraiment dire pourquoi... Peut-être j'aime beaucoup le langage formel...


----------



## tie-break

jester. said:


> Mais je dois dire que j'ai un petit problème avec le verbe progresser. Pour moi, progresser signifie plutôt quelque chose comme avancer.
> Si je m'imagine une image d'un niveau qui va vers le haut et vers le bas, je m'imagine qu'il reste à la même altitude si je décris son comportement avec le verbe "progresser".


 
Progresser peut être aussi synonyme d'augmenter. Dans notre cas on pourrait bien dire:
"Pour progresser dans une langue il faut beaucoup d'exercise".  (progresser= augmenter mes connaissances)


----------

